#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > دانلود: بازیابی اطلاعات با EaseUS Data Recovery Wizard 12.9.1 Technician نسخه 32 بیتی

## جواد جورسرایی

نسخه  : 32 بیتی 


* فعالسازی با 1 کلیک 
* زبان های اضافی حذف شده 
* دسترسی به سرور برای جلوگیری از شناسایی نسخه کرک شده قطع شده


* حذف یا انیستال سریع برنامه به همراه فایل ها و پوشه ها بدون باز شدن پنجره اضافی با استفاده از منوی
 All Programs



دارای محتوای پنهان


38/7 MB


فیلم آموزشی نصب و فعالسازی



دارای محتوای پنهان



861 KB

----------

*1212ali*,*1amirahmad*,*3r4n*,*abolhassan*,*abozar8024*,*ajamee*,*ali0917*,*Alibeh64*,*alimarhamati*,*arash428*,*arashshr*,*ardalan1*,*davidmti*,*edrisak*,*fafarr*,*Faranir*,*firstcartiba*,*khoshhaly*,*mohammadtaqi*,*mohasalman*,*rizi. alirez*,*siavash63*,*yusof_1998*,*zoz-sat*,*تاج*,*تكنيك*,*خلقتی*,*محمدزادهmmh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

